# Happy birthday Dan "The "Cohen .



## Crazycubemom (Oct 25, 2009)

I wish you happiness and showering WR"s in the next competitions .


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 25, 2009)

Maarten says:
why isn't there a happy birthday dan cohen thread yet? 
Rowan says:
cos nobody likes dan cohen

Happy birthday


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy birthday Dan.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dan!!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Toad (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy birthday Dan!! Have a great day


----------



## Escher (Oct 25, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Maarten says:
> why isn't there a happy birthday dan cohen thread yet?
> Rowan says:
> cos nobody likes dan cohen
> ...



Hey! That was a joke 
Happy Birthday


----------



## puzzlemaster (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dan! I hope it's a great one and you break many more world records.


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dan! I hope you got a 7x7x7 piece.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy birthday from a tired fellow typing at 6:50 AM!
I expect great things from you, Dan!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 25, 2009)

Who is this "Dan Coohen" person?

I've never heard of him...


----------



## mazei (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy birthday Dan!! Although you may not know me.


----------



## Kian (Oct 25, 2009)

Who the hell is Dan Cohen?


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dan!


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 25, 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Dan!

(Or just Happy Birthday )


----------



## Edmund (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday Dan!


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy birthday.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2009)

Kian said:


> Who the hell is Dan Cohen?



isn't he the masterofthe*bass(the fish)* guy?
oh well
Happy birthday


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

EDIT: Can I get really good times on bigcubes today?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 25, 2009)

Happy birthday, Dan! Break an UWR!


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 25, 2009)

WHO THE HELL IS THIS GUY?? 
IS HE A SENATOR OR SOMETHING??


----------



## cubeninjaIV (Oct 25, 2009)

Spitfire97 said:


> WHO THE HELL IS THIS GUY??
> IS HE A SENATOR OR SOMETHING??



Fail
search him on the WCA
Happy birthday Dan 
Probably won't see you at thankscubing


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2009)

cubeninjaIV said:


> Spitfire97 said:
> 
> 
> > WHO THE HELL IS THIS GUY??
> ...



and you fail to see sarcasm.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 25, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> cubeninjaIV said:
> 
> 
> > Spitfire97 said:
> ...



yeah lol. I love when people are like "fail" and it's like "I was joking, very obviously joking actually"


----------

